# Mini Train (Preserving the steam trains)



## antiguogrumete (Nov 15, 2010)

In many places the only way of preserving the steam as a means of transportation on the railways are mini trains like this in Burjassot (Valencia, Spain)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QNRrrObaeU


----------

